# Figueras and Roses



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi peeps! We are ambling down to Northern Spain, Roses figueras area to see the Salvador Dali stuff. Has anyone been there and what's it like for vans? Info on camp sites near Cadaques would be helpful too.

Thanks


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Hi peeps! We are ambling down to Northern Spain, Roses figueras area to see the Salvador Dali stuff. Has anyone been there and what's it like for vans? Info on camp sites near Cadaques would be helpful too.
> 
> Thanks


Hi.

We have stayed at Estartit which is at the other side of the Bay of Roses a couple of times, the last camp site http://www.campingrifort.com/ we stayed at was just on the outskirts of the town and a 10 minute walk from the beach in Estartit.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we are Playa de pals now south of estartit very hot would recomend this site have been coming for the last 30 years brill. takes camping cheques or ACSI 15 euro or if not 24 euro per night,

gps N 41deg 58.870
E 3deg 11.995

come on down plenty of room, 10 mins walk to beach , www.interpals.com


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Haven't been in the truck, but have been to the museum, it's very good.

There is also a tour of Salvador Dali's house at Cadaqués...

BUT you must book a day or so in advance... we just turned up and weren't able to have a butchers' as there was no one there



In the musuem, there was [not sure it's still there] an exhibit of Salvador Dali's designed jewellery... it was made by Cartier. Amazingly intricate... ENJOY.

w


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Roses is a lovely spot.. We usually stay here..Salata

Cant help with Dali,,

TIP,,, Make sure awning is secure if you get it out, they have regular winds most afternoon's, something to do with it's location..


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

the Dali museum is excellent, certain quirky items still come to mind after 5 years.Well worth a visit.We took the van and parked on a side street probably 20 mins walk from the museum, no charge and no hassle - just take normal security measures.

Enjoy it


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spain*

Dependant of where you are If you take the coast road from perpignan and follow this then i think you would like the view's but it is a twisty route enjoy your trip any way


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but we are on our way down to Figueres (for Dali Museum), l'Estartit (revisiting childhood holiday location) and Cadaques (Dali House).
Any new recommendations please?
We had thought of staying at La Sirena, l'Estartit - good? bad?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Helgamobil said:


> I know this is an old thread, but we are on our way down to Figueres (for Dali Museum), l'Estartit (revisiting childhood holiday location) and Cadaques (Dali House).
> Any new recommendations please?
> We had thought of staying at La Sirena, l'Estartit - good? bad?


 we have not stayed here, we always stay at interpals about 10 miles south ( look back to my previous posting for www & gps cordinates)


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We stayed two weeks ago at: http://www.aquarius.es/html/images/plano.gif which is right on the beach takes ACSI at 15 euros.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Have just put a new thread up about visiting the Dali houses and museum - sorry should have added to this thread. 

We did get a leaflet from the tourist office, and telephoned to book tickets for the Dali House at Port Lligat (Cadaques) but when we got there, people were buying tickets at the door too. No need to book ahead at Pubol (well worth a visit) or the museum in Figureres.

We were staying in Roses (Camping Joncarmar) although Camping Salata was also recommended to us. Drove to Pubol and Port Lligat, parking no problem at both. Easy and cheap bus ride from Roses to the museum in Figueres - do not recommend driving into Figueres. There is a park and ride on the outskirts of town.


----------

